# Auditing process just begining



## tsmaldone (Aug 5, 2010)

I have been asked to do auditing for a Neurology group associated with a medical school and a teaching hospital.  I have approximately 21 doctors and nurse practioners.  The sub-specialties include, movement disorders, muscular sclerosis, Alheimer's, and others.  Do you have any information that might help me get this plane off the ground.  I would appreciated any help.
Thanks


----------



## LOUISE SLACK (Aug 19, 2010)

I always try to educate myself about the practice.  I like to go to the Society web sites.  Alot of them have a practice management tab.  I have Amercian Clinical Neurophysiology Society and the American Academy of Neurology in my favorites.  The AAN has a coding expert that will answer questions!!  
Good Luck


----------

